# Info from Horus Heresy: Book 4 Conquest: Loyalist traitors and traitor loyalists



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this is a topic that gets discussed to death but Conquest just came out recently and somebody posted a few pages from Conquest in another forum... some interesting stuff. Please note there aren't many details. It is literally 2 pages from the book.

There were warbands from the loyalist legions that turned traitor and vice versa.

Now it isn't written as fact but as a report in universe so I won't say it's 100%. Also, it obviously depends if you take Forgeworld's HH books as canon or not.

Examples from the book:


Band of loyalist Night Lords attacking traitor forces at Estaban III
Reports of Astartes in the resurrected livery of the Dusk Raiders(Death Guard pre-Mortarian) fighting Iron Warriors at Kibron and Malinche's Fall
Great Company of Space Wolves bearing the symbol of the Serpent's Eye slaughtering millions at Neo Cadiz
Company of Astartes bearing hybrid arms and panoply of Iron Hands and Sons of Horus at Seige of Mezoa
Class of warriors known as 'Blackshields' during the HH...Astartes that covered up the livery of their parent Legion in black
Other loyalists from traitor legions wore their old colours proudly... The 34th Millennial of the Emperor's Children (the Death Eagles). They clashed with their traitor kin at Lethe and Revorthe Keep in the Coronid Deeps. Ultimate fate unknown


That's it. I thought they were interesting nuggets of information.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Boosh, there's all the justification I need for my Loyal Emperor's Children


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There was also Kyr Valens Iron Warriors from book 3, and the Traitor White Scars from Scars.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Vaz said:


> There was also Kyr Valens Iron Warriors from book 3, and the Traitor White Scars from Scars.


There have been quite a few but they always seemed to be outcast individuals, with the exception of the White Scars. For example, the IW from Angel Exterminatus, all the Grey Knights, and a few others I can't remember the names (or the stories). I thought it was interesting there were actual groups/warbands/chapters (whatever you want to call it) that turned from their primarch. 

And this is the first time I have heard of traitor Space Wolves and Iron Hands.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The bit with the great company of the space wolves might be more on part of the Alpha Legion, or so I'm thinking. They've already donned the Wolves livery before. Why not again, to cast doubt upon their loyalty? I seriously cannot imagine a whole great company turning from Russ and the Emperor.

Doesn't mean it couldn't happen though, I just find it highly unlikely


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

sadLor said:


> the IW from Angel Exterminatus.


Huh?


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

sadLor said:


> And this is the first time I have heard of traitor Space Wolves and Iron Hands.


Read it yourself before trusting that guy about anything.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Get in the bin, Beaviz. I have no idea where you got that I'm untrustworthy, or that what I say is full of lies. I think you're a fucking bellend, (which is true), but I'm upfront about it. If that's enough to be considered untrustworthy, well, I guess I'm the most untrustworthy bastard that ever lived.

Also, you're looking like a right prat (more than usual) when you actually read the OP.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Vaz said:


> Get in the bin, Beaviz. I have no idea where you got that I'm untrustworthy, or that what I say is full of lies. I think you're a fucking bellend, (which is true), but I'm upfront about it. If that's enough to be considered untrustworthy, well, I guess I'm the most untrustworthy bastard that ever lived.
> 
> Also, you're looking like a right prat (more than usual) when you actually read the OP.


You tell people how to think and feel, and that fact alone means you are totally untrustworthy. Plus you seem to evict facts that doesn't suit you. Another thing is the fact that you come from the opposite end of me when it comes to understand written stuff. I mean a mugging can go down and you are likely to report a stabbing just for good measure, even if it doesn't happen.

All I did now was sowing doubts about you as source, nothing else.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Enough. This isn't the place for the two of you to jab at each other. Get back on topic.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Huh?


Sorry, I got my books messed up. I believe it was Vengeful Spirit...or wherever it is that loyalist IW shows up.

Edit - As soon as I posted that, I finally got it.. it was Unremembered Empire


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

sadLor said:


> Sorry, I got my books messed up. I believe it was Vengeful Spirit...or wherever it is that loyalist IW shows up.
> 
> Edit - As soon as I posted that, I finally got it.. it was Unremembered Empire


His name is Barabas Dantioch, I'm a huge fan of his story thus far. I recommend the short story by Rob Sanders, The Iron Within.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Autek Mor makes another appearance (As his ship is the Red Talon and his badge is literally the Red Talon's Chapter badge I'm guessing he's the chapters founder) and punishes a planet that fell to chaos, first they wipe out the traitors on it but then they plant nukes in each of the biggest cities and encase them in more nuclear material and then set them off to make an example of those who give in.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone read anything about any Imperial Fists that sided with Horus?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Valrak said:


> Has anyone read anything about any Imperial Fists that sided with Horus?


Spoilers down below. Click at your own risk



While not exactly siding with Horus of their own free will, if you read Angel Exterminatus (IIRC), it ties in the fates of the still living Imperial Fists aboard Perturabos flagship from the Crimson Fist short story. They get turned into monsters by, you guessed it, Fabius. Then they're set against members of the Shattered Legions that are in the book.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

DeathJester921 said:


> Spoilers down below. Click at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> While not exactly siding with Horus of their own free will, if you read Angel Exterminatus (IIRC), it ties in the fates of the still living Imperial Fists aboard Perturabos flagship from the Crimson Fist short story. They get turned into monsters by, you guessed it, Fabius. Then they're set against members of the Shattered Legions that are in the book.




I remember them now, it was two of them? Has anyone sided with him by their own free will?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Valrak said:


> I remember them now, it was two of them? Has anyone sided with him by their own free will?


Not that I know of.



Yeah, it was two of them. I think there were more, as well as some from the Shattered Legions but they didn't have any sort of sanity left at all.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not read of any Imperial Fists siding with the traitors, everyone manning smaller garrisons that have been attacked have been killed to a man.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone read the new story The Value of Fear as apparently 

it shows loyalist Night Lords joining the Raven Guard.


I've also heard 

the Chief Librarian Fel Zharost of the Night Lords joins the Knights Errant in Child of Night.


Interestingly, considering all the fluff about the Carcharodon Astra being the expelled sections of the Raven Guard, there are hints that 

the Night Lords may have also been part of it as in the story The Long Night they talk about the sharks in the oceans of Nostromo. I know that's reaching a little but considering the Raven Guard and Night Lords are confirmed as merging at least once in the Value of Fear, it's not beyond the realms of probability that some loyal Night Lords encountered and joined the nomad predation fleet which eventually became the Carcharodon Astra. Since the nomad predation Raven Guard had no reason to be loyal to the Raven Guard Legion due to their rejection by Corax they may have taken their name from the Night Lords mythology.


I've also heard the rumour that Barabas Dantioch and other loyalist Iron Warriors 

found the Silver Skulls since their SS's chapter symbol is almost identical to the Iron Warriors and if I remember correctly Dantioch literally has a metal skull. Apparently this is hinted at in the Silver Skulls books but I've not read them so maybe someone who has can comment.


What does everyone think of the idea that the Minotaurs were created from either Iron Warrior or World Eater geneseed?

Has anyone heard something about Death Guard 

Lieutenant Commander Crysos "The Black Shield" Morturg being something to do with the founding of the Deathwatch and the tradition of becoming a Black Shield.


Finally I've heard that there are hints in the Iron Snakes books that they 

may be Iron Warriors descendants although there is also the fact that in Know No Fear you have the Damocles character with a pauldron that shows snake in figure of 8 which could indicate that the Iron Snakes are descended from the Ultramarines. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With the Long Nigjt, I wouldn't be surprised if the Carcharadons were 



descended from Loyalist Night Lords, headed by Sevatar


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vaz said:


> With the Long Nigjt, I wouldn't be surprised if the Carcharadons were
> 
> 
> 
> descended from Loyalist Night Lords, headed by Sevatar


Ooh, definitely want to get hold of that asap now. Thanks also for showing my how to do the spoiler click here thingy :grin:


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

The Seventh Serpent also has loyalists Alphas in it.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

zerachiel76 said:


> Ooh, definitely want to get hold of that asap now. Thanks also for showing my how to do the spoiler click here thingy :grin:


Doubtful but interesting.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No! I still want to entertain the delusion that Sevatar is Grand Master Khyron, dammit! :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It was more to do with the description of the 



Sevatar and the Black eyed Sharks of Nostramo


which got me thinking about it, 



As he's still prisoner to the Dark Angels at the end of the audio, it's just a matter of whether he is handed over the Raven Guard and Curze before they go back to Caliban - if they do, then yes. If they don't then it's like they take him to Terra.

Still, it remains to be seen whether he goes RG and takes the spoiled Raptors with him on a penitent crusade, or joins the Grey Knights - as Khiron/Chiroptera are similar enough that I don't think it was unintentional by ADB to leave that spoiler in, especially with him being both the authors of The Emperor's Gift, and all of the relevant Night Lords parts. We shall see.


----------

